# Transmisor de FM en UHF que encontré



## DavidGuetta (Sep 4, 2012)

Es un transmisor de FM Banda Ancha para bandas entre 400 a 600 MHz. Ideal para quienes empiezan a usar la UHF y quieran experimentar dichas frecuencias.

En reemplazo de los BFY90 y el BFR91 utilizaré los MPSH10 (ya he mandado a pedir 20 unid a ver que suerte tengo ) 

Cualquier duda consultese aqui

Saludos


----------



## chevitron (Nov 5, 2014)

yo tengo mi transmisor uhf echo con un sintonizador de tv antigua a perilla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2014)

Que bueno Chevitrón !

Por que no nos subís las reformas que hay que hacerle , me gustó tu idea


----------



## chevitron (Nov 5, 2014)

no le hice ni una modificación el sintonizador ya venia preparado para modular en fm ..
jejej  tiene su diodito varicap  creo que era para control de ganancia o sintonización automática, 
y yo le meti el audio por ahi  claro le puse un potenciometro, y le conecte la antena al emisor del transistor peee....


CHEVITRON  COMUNICACIONES…ESTADO SÓLIDO EN INGENIERIA DE RADIOCOMUNICACIONES…


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2014)

Pero dale , pone un dibujo de como va la conexión para los muchachos 

Saludos !


----------



## chevitron (Nov 5, 2014)

ahi un dibujito con paint jejej espero que no se rian de mi dibujo parese de un niño de 3 años  


CHEVITRON  COMUNICACIONES…ESTADO SÓLIDO EN INGENIERIA DE RADIOCOMUNICACIONES…


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 5, 2014)

chevitron dijo:


> no le hice ni una modificación el sintonizador ya venia preparado para modular en fm ..
> jejej  tiene su diodito varicap  creo que era para control de ganancia o sintonización automática,
> y yo le meti el audio por ahi  claro le puse un potenciometro, y le conecte la antena al emisor del transistor peee....
> 
> ...




De dónde proviene ese sintonizador??

Está bien interesante....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 6, 2014)

chevitron dijo:


> no le hice ni una modificación el sintonizador ya venia preparado para modular en fm ..
> jejej  tiene su diodito varicap  creo que era para control de ganancia o sintonización automática,
> y yo le meti el audio por ahi  claro le puse un potenciometro, y le conecte la antena al emisor del transistor peee....
> 
> ...


hola a todos , ese diodo varicap es lo "CAF" o control automactico de frequenzia. Practicamente todos los antiguos tuners teniam esa entrada y sirvian para estabilizar ( eso lo maximo en que era possible)automaticamente lo oscilador local  por meo de un sinal DC oriundo de lo discriminador de frequenzia. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

